
The Science of Herbs and Spices - zbravo
http://luckypeach.com/burnt-toast-and-things-in-bowls-sqirl-los-angeles/
======
DrScump
This submit has the wrong link. This later submit has the correct one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10885335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10885335)

